# Howdy and HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## damrs (Nov 14, 2011)

_Perhaps you may realize that with the effort put into_

_just saying HOWDY an what's dis stuff for_

_you may come to understand that there will be even MORE effort put into_

_making wonderful culinary delights that can tantalize the senses _

_so __Please teach me cuz I really wanna learn._

_BTW a link to a Manual may be a really good idea to start with._

_cuz_

_I can't find one._


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard! Try this http://www.brinkmann.net/Docs/Pdf/810-5301-C.pdf


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2011)

BRAVO, Best intro I have seen, very Creative!...Welcome to the SMF Family...I'm going to let one of the Brinkman boys help with your Smoker...But...We are all about getting you Smokng and Banging out some great food...JJ


----------



## venture (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

Hopefully this will get you started with the basics:

http://www.brinkmann.net/Docs/Pdf/810-5301-C.pdf

Also, hit the search tool for some cool modifications some of our members have done.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## eman (Nov 14, 2011)

The 2 racks that are not grills for the smoker are RIB Racks. they allow you to stand racks of ribs up while smoking so that you can fit more on the smoker.


----------



## damrs (Nov 14, 2011)

wow wee

ya found dat manual.

what a differance a picture makes.

an i see i have a rib rack to. {who would of guessed thats what that was}

well Im going to scoot out an start to clean dat sucker up

cuz dis is mighty exciting to me.

ders a lot more racks der dat are not in da manual

we can go over dem another time.

yet now ders hope dat dis is REALLY gonna be possible

THANKS to all who replied .. an replied so quick.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is some reading for you and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/se...sort=relevance&order=descending&Search=SEARCH


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 14, 2011)

Damrs,as you learn, don't get in a hurry and mess-up a good smoke. get some good thermometers and be "_Patient", _ther meat will be done in it's own time,I'm not trying to discourage you, but no two pieces of meat are the same,so a good therm. will go a long way to helping you to get a good meal.

I have larger units than yours, but the theory is the same,get smoke on the meat
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun ask questions and enjoy you're new Odsession...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh, yes. I forgot to say,with what you are going to cook,you might need a bigger smoker
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tell us where you are for extra info. on doing your cooks, if you are close enough ,I have a small(but bigger than yours) smoker for free if you want. If you are close enough , PM me and we'll get connected.Here's a shot of it...

Stan   aka   oldschool:







I'll explain how it works and Mods. to make it more efficient


----------



## tom c (Nov 14, 2011)

Great first post.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## damrs (Nov 15, 2011)

_*Good Morning...*_

_*lets see where to start today.*_

_*well first I suppose to say I made a boo boo*_

_*Did not mean to Do Da DREADED DOUBLE POST.*_

_*am on slowwwwww dial up so sometimes I lock up an well dat happen*_

_*so Thought dat had to start all over again. so could somebody Delete dat other room.*_

_*PLEASEEEEEEEE..*_

_*am gonna copy an past da stuff folks said der here cuz ders some good info I don't wanna loose*_

_*an some mighty nice howdys to. *_

_*Quote:*_


> _*Originally Posted by raptor700  *_
> 
> 
> _*Hi DaMrs, here's some reading that will help you in the right direction*_
> ...





> _*Originally Posted by fpnmf  *_
> 
> 
> _*Welcome..*_
> ...





> _*Originally Posted by SmokinAl  *_
> 
> 
> _*
> ...





> _*Originally Posted by boykjo  *_
> 
> 
> _*Looks like you found a diamond in the ruff... looks like all the parts are there and looks like there's still a lot of life left in her....... Welcome to SMF and dont forget to fill out your profile*_
> ...





> _*Originally Posted by ptcruiserguy  *_
> 
> 
> _*Welcome to SMF. Glad to have you with us.*_
> ...


_*gosh double posting sure is EMBARASSING.. yet I try an never do da same boo boo twice.*_

_*now lets get on to da FUN stuff.*_

_*--------------------Quote:*_


> _*Originally Posted by michael ark  *_
> 
> 
> _*Here is some reading for you and
> ...


_*started reading all dis an its kind of over me head yet.*_

_*cuz ya gotta remember I JUST learned der is supposto be dat many parts.. yet I know this wll come in handy*_

_*once I get it smoking an understand da whys an where fors of such...Quote:*_


> _*Originally Posted by oldschoolbbq  *_
> 
> 
> _*Damrs,as you learn, don't get in a hurry and mess-up a good smoke. get some good thermometers and be "Patient", ther meat will be done in it's own time,I'm not trying to discourage you, but no two pieces of meat are the same,so a good therm. will go a long way to helping you to get a good meal.*_
> ...


_*YES thermometers ARE Important. and I am going to Need a good one {dat don't cost an arm an a leg}*_

_*so have you got a link for a SOLID RELIABLE Dependable one that with proper care can last a while.Quote:*_


> _*Originally Posted by oldschoolbbq  *_
> 
> 
> _*Oh, yes. I forgot to say,with what you are going to cook,you might need a bigger smoker
> ...


_*




*_

_*




*_

_*




*_

_*  *_

_*{yes I know dats not a smoker yet LOVE to start a day wis a smile}*_

_*DaMrs.*_


----------



## frosty (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome DaMrs, good luck.  Found the manual, but Teeznuts had already displayed it.  Now THATS fast service!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome Bunny !!!  

Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## damrs (Nov 16, 2011)

*well da smokers SMOKING*

*so with BLISTERS ON ME FINGERS {from cutting all dem apple tree Branches yesterday}*

*This is Typed to you.*

*found your recipe for Chicken Breast wrapped with Bacon*

*at dats at 130 Degrees an still cooking... *

*so with Bake beans with hambuger on da stove all ready an Bake Potatoes in da oven*

*am thinking about TOMORROW.*

*have a small pork Roast tenderloin cut.*

*an figured would Brine it tonight.*

*{ok basic brine says 1 cup of salt per gallon water}*

*yet also read ya can add sweet.*

*well HOW ABOUT APPLE JUICE*

*got da trees so have da apples.*

*would da PULP FRESH Juiced appel juice be best or da apple juice with out da pulp*

*an what would be a ratio or recipe for an apple juice brine for a small tenderloin pork roast*

*to be smoked TOMORROW?*

*{yet dis chicken Is BEAUTIFUL} an can understand why a better thermomiter on da smoker is a good idea*

*an WHY ya keep such a close eye on it.*

*Yet it isent goofed up yet..*

*gotta go check da chicken.*

*please leave suggestions for apple juice brine *

*will be back Latter.*

*thanks*

*DaMrs.*


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 16, 2011)

Great posts DaMrs!  Keep it up. I'm guessing fresh squeezed will be much better and more concentrated. Use straight or cut with 1/4  distilled vinegar. Depends on the taste you want. Either way....send me some!

Mike


----------



## damrs (Nov 16, 2011)

_mmmmmmmmm good supper IM SO FULL_

_{{{Loosens belt buckle one notch.}}}_

_ok back to dis Brine for tomorrow_

_so what your saying is go with FRESH juiced apples_

_No Salt No Water. Just PURE apple juice?_

_  {don't really want to add vinegar if I don't have to Dem Fireside apples are so WONDERFUL}_

_an da Jack la lane Power juicer makes short fast work of juicing._


----------



## michael ark (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd add a dash of brown sugar,with the juice.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2011)

NO SALT... NO BRINE ACTION...NO FLAVOR!!!....It is Osmotic Pressure caused by the difference in Salt concentration between the Brine and the Meat that causes Salt ,Herbs, Spices and the water or Apple Juice to get in to the Meat...Unfiltered Apple Cider is Great in Brines...add some Sage, Thyme, Mustard, some Cloves and Black Pepper....JJ


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine...


----------



## damrs (Nov 19, 2011)

_woops_

_still learning how to post wis pics_

_how many post do ya need till da staff_

_Knows your okdoky an NOT naughty._

_so ya don't have to waite for dem to say OKDOKY_

_{cuz dats REALLY goofing me up}_

_._

_._

_._

_._

_NO NOT being criical_

_am happy to be here_

_just womndering _

_dats all._


----------



## damrs (Nov 19, 2011)

_So Your All Invited to Brunch Of Coffee an Crossants_

_as me Way of saying THANKS for Being so nice._

_I will Holler when der Ready..._


----------



## damrs (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## damrs (Nov 21, 2011)

*Ya wanna Know da Bestest Part of*

*Learning Smoking da*

*HoMe ScHoOLiNg wAy*

*Ya Get to Eat ALL Your Home Work!*

*




*

*




*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2011)

It was Fun working with you on the Pork and Thanks for the compliment...I AM ENJOYING THE HECK OUT OF YOUR POSTS!....Creative, Funny and Great lookin' FOOD...Keep 'em comin'...JJ


----------



## damrs (Nov 22, 2011)

_!!! MORNING !!!_

_




_


----------



## roller (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard...Thanks for joining us here at SMF !


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2011)

That is one smart rabbit---Swiss & Shrooms is my favorite combo to go with a Smoked Burger too !!!

Bear


----------



## damrs (Nov 23, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> That is one smart rabbit---Swiss & Shrooms is my favorite combo to go with a Smoked Burger too !!!
> 
> Bear















_YET I FOUND DA SODDERING IRON..._


----------



## michael ark (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  How come you not putting you q veiw in the right food thread ?Your dog is pretty.


----------



## damrs (Nov 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *michael ark*
> 
> 
> Looks great
> ...


*Cuz wasent Really Sure where I might REALLY belong *

*so figured would make one room an kind of stick to dat*

*till told to do Other wise..*

*So Is der REALLY a Place for Some Bunny Like me.*

*if so Please advise.*

*




*


----------



## michael ark (Nov 23, 2011)

It just makes it easer to find recipes or methods used.In fact was your crossants homemade and if so will you post it?


----------



## damrs (Nov 25, 2011)

michael ark said:


> It just makes it easer to find recipes or methods used.In fact was your crossants homemade and if so will you post it?


*




*

*Will see what can be done to accomplish dis.*

*cuz dem are not as hard as a book makes em seem to be.*


----------



## frosty (Nov 25, 2011)

Arthur must be big help, he's quite handsome.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks. I'll See if i can get my hands on that book.I didn't mean to sound pushy.


----------



## damrs (Nov 25, 2011)

michael ark said:


> Thanks. I'll See if i can get my hands on that book.I didn't mean to sound pushy.


*ARE YOU KIDDING ME???*

*I was giggling meself half silly why making Thanksgiving dinner*

*thinking how to post da proper way to explain how crossants aint DAT hard to make..*

*you asked for it*

*YOU GONNA GET IT.*

*spakreys even going to get me NEW batterys for da camera*

*he likes da idea ALOT*

*cuz em gets to EAT da posts for recipies you folks request.*


----------



## michael ark (Nov 25, 2011)

I just wanted the measured ingredients but if you want to post a step by step I'm game.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You can post it in your signature like bear does for all to enjoy.


----------



## damrs (Nov 25, 2011)

michael ark said:


> I just wanted the measured ingredients but if you want to post a step by step I'm game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okdoky...

if its ok wis you???

can i keep me one little room here going?

let me pop up da bunny makes Mozzerella an Ricotta cheese

.

.

.

.

.

btw I make wine to an have step by steps for dat to.

o ya an root beer to...


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome aboard, tons of useful information and plenty of helpful people to get you set and creating the TBS of your own. I would suggest the E-course, very good regardless of skill level


----------



## damrs (Nov 25, 2011)

Quote:


michael ark said:


> I just wanted the measured ingredients but if you want to post a step by step I'm game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DaMrs said:


> Okdoky...
> 
> if its ok wis you???
> 
> ...


[h2]
CLICK----->_*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113713/making-mozzerella-an-ricotta-cheese-by-da-bunny




*_[/h2]
_*




*_

_*an like cheese dat just has milk citric acid an rennet *_

_*its what and How ya do with it dat makes it work,*_

_*Crossants are like that.*_

_*the most basic ingredients ...Yet Its what an How ya do with It that makes it Crossants.*_




Owlcreeksmoker4 said:


> Welcome aboard, tons of useful information and plenty of helpful people to get you set and creating the TBS of your own. I would suggest the E-course, very good regardless of skill level


I am so sorry..

I do not understand ONE thing you said.

after helpful people...

an dems why Im here.


----------



## alelover (Nov 25, 2011)

Where are you from DaMrs?


----------



## damrs (Nov 25, 2011)

alelover said:


> Where are you from DaMrs?


we Live on da prarie..

Just a few achers of land WAY out in da middle of No Where.


----------



## ellymae (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## damrs (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## damrs (Nov 29, 2011)

_*well da piggys were REALLY REALLY good.*_

_*dem got TURKEY all da way up da ramp an to da Holding pens*_

_*at the feed mill starting weight was 10760*_

_*after unloading final weight was 10100*_

_*that means they weighed 660 for the pair.*_

_*sure did not seem like dem were 330 Pound piggys that was following me around like a puppy doggies.*_

_*so that was quiet the suprise for da moo cow man, We were guessing around 250 - 275  an they were*_

_*not Fancy High Bread pigglets so Him was giggling all da way home How you get them so SOLID him *_

_*would say... I smile an just say I played wis em dats all. Just Play wis dem.*_

_*Kind of Odd to wake up an NOT go out to say MORNING piggys an feed an water dem. *_

_*yet the moo cow man said *_

_*come spring we will get some Iso weaner piggys {now dems da FANCY Piggys} *_

_*next crossants are NOT forgotten.*_

_*sparkey stoped at da grocery store an got more flour an butter needless to mention Camera Batterys *_

_*{told ya he supports Your requests}*_

_*so will start to work on that as soon as we finish eatting up all dez Left overs.*_


----------

